# Nur heute: Blu-ray-Blitzangebote um 14 Uhr mit Hobbit-Filmen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nur heute: Blu-ray-Blitzangebote um 14 Uhr mit Hobbit-Filmen [Anzeige]*

					Heute gibt es bei Amazon einige tolle Blu-ray-Blitzangebote. Damit Sie dabei nicht den Überblick verlieren, haben wir alle Blitzangebote aufgelistet. Als Foren-Mitglied können Sie sich kurz vor dem Start der gewünschten Produkte auch per E-Mail benachrichtigen lassen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nur heute: Blu-ray-Blitzangebote um 14 Uhr mit Hobbit-Filmen [Anzeige]*


----------

